# Digging under hot wire?



## woodsie (Mar 15, 2013)

I am suspecting that my 2 incredibly smart GPs is now attempting to dig under the hotwire! I have a strand of hot wire 3 inches from the bottom of our farm & field fencing running on the inside of the fence. Today I observed my male creeping right to the edge of the wire and digging....I took a look and there is a spot that is narrow but is a good 12" down and a couple paws wide....could he really be trying to tunnel his way out of the pen? Anyone had a dog tunnel out under hotwire? We heard one of the dogs got tagged by the fence but he was back at digging later in the day. 

We are working on fencing off a couple more acres with 5' farm & field and I was going to run my "invisible fence" wire around the perimeter so they couldn't get close enough to dig or climb out but we are probably a week from finishing the fencing. They are seriously the craziest problem solvers around...I sure hope I can stay one step ahead of them.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2013)

Put an electric collar on them and if you see them digging, shock them. May sound mean, but better shocked and at home than free and dead.

My dogs got introduced to the fence at 3 months and 8 weeks, have never ever had a problem. My male touched a hot wire next to a gate about 6 months ago and last night was the first time in 6 months that he would even go through the open gate with me standing there. I here that older dogs are harder to train to the wire.

Hope you work it out.


----------

